# Products to use for cleaning the ****pit



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Ello gents.

I bought a bottle of Turtlewax nanotech ****pit spray and shine but i find its pretty rubbish. What do you guys use? 

Is Sonus ****pit detailer any good?

Cheers all.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

diluted apc (all purpose cleaner) is all i use, and maybe finish with poorboys natural look dressing sometimes..


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I clean with some APC and then dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.


----------



## Andy G (Feb 2, 2006)

Einszett ****pit Premium spray ......make it look like factory finish :thumb:


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

I haven't used the Sonus product but another vote for Einszett ****pit Premium. You might want to consider Auto Finesse Spritz too. Personally, I'm not a fan of Poorboy's Natural Look.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I clean with some APC and then dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.


+1 :thumb:

Like AF Spritz also


----------



## R5 MEE (Oct 14, 2011)

Im still using "daisy" from Tescos I think it cost me 99p over a year ago and Ive still got 1/4 bottle left
I dilute it 50/50


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

LostHighway said:


> I haven't used the Sonus product but another vote for Einszett ****pit Premium. You might want to consider Auto Finesse Spritz too. Personally, I'm not a fan of Poorboy's Natural Look.


Hi mate.

There seems to be mixed reviews on pooboys....what is it that you don't like about it?

Cheers.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

R5 MEE said:


> Im still using "daisy" from Tescos I think it cost me 99p over a year ago and Ive still got 1/4 bottle left
> I dilute it 50/50


I've never tried an APC because ive always been paranoid it would stain something even if diluted. Obviously from what all of you guys say here...I will give it a bash!


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

R5 MEE said:


> Im still using "daisy" from Tescos I think it cost me 99p over a year ago and Ive still got 1/4 bottle left
> I dilute it 50/50


Same here,just moved over to Flash with Fabreeze as it was on BOGOF,I'm testing it in the works van (Renault Traffic) before i use it on the car but up to now it's meeting expectations and a bonus I dont need air fresheners either :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

do not bother much really like Gtech C6 matte dash on mine more than PB


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

NMH said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> There seems to be mixed reviews on pooboys....what is it that you don't like about it?
> 
> Cheers.


The texture, I don't like the way it finishes down. I'm not sure it is available in the UK but Ultima Interior Guard Plus is a much better protectant IMO relative to Poorboy's. For just a quick cleaning with light protection I like the 1Z.
Werkstat Satin Prot and Auto Finesse Spritz are also worth a look.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

I clean using FAB, diluted 1:10, spray on, wipe off, voila. No dressing


----------



## jamieblackford (Jan 17, 2012)

nick.s said:


> I clean using FAB, diluted 1:10, spray on, wipe off, voila. No dressing


As nick.s does, I use FAB, which is an apc from
Autobright and it's excellent stuff and smells great. I used daisy before aswell but the FAB is in a different league especially when wet vaccing the seats with it.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I tend to use ONR or if very dirty, Autoglym interior shampoo. Dressing is Gtech C6


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

I use window cleaner with vinegar its quiet good gives a matt finish but I have recently bought AG rubber and vynal care very good :thumbs up: give it a try!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Magic Sponges work very well for cleaning


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

Another one for Flash with fabreeze to clean the interior plastics, then i dress it with AG vinyl and rubber.


----------



## Fac (Mar 31, 2012)

Bucket, warm water, damp mf.
I don't like piling chemicals up


----------



## cowboyjon (May 17, 2012)

Fac said:


> Bucket, warm water, damp mf.
> I don't like piling chemicals up


last year a car literally exploded in my local tesco car park.

Official cause after investigation was the substances used to clean the interior!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

I just use Pledge Multi Surface Cleaner - about £1.50 from Morrisons.
Its in a blue spray canister.


----------



## Maciek (Mar 6, 2012)

DMH-01 said:


> I clean with some APC and then dress with Poorboys Natural Look Dressing.


+1 for me.

Without cleaning first with good APC its just covering dust n grime.

Results with daisy for me were nowhere near as good as the one with good apc (Poorboys bio apc&d or g101)

M.
sent from SGS.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Ive got ONR, AG interior shampoo and vinyl and rubber care bottles so gona give those a bash first before buying anything else!! Lol 

Interesting to see so many people using APC'S as I would never have considered them at all.


----------



## A-Chem (May 23, 2012)

Depending on how dirty the interior is, if it is general dust / dirt and you are looking to create a non-greasy finish, then we would advise you to use a liquid dashboard renovator, as it will give a silky finish and leave it with a nice fragrance.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

cowboyjon said:


> last year a car literally exploded in my local tesco car park.
> 
> Official cause after investigation was the substances used to clean the interior!


be interested to see the reports on that !

op i tend to use autobrites fab cleaner to wipe the dash down leaves a nice clean grease free finish then autosmart finish to give a polish but not to bling look for me thats what i like anyway


----------



## rbj*rbj (Aug 21, 2008)

justina3 said:


> be interested to see the reports on that !


Does anyone have any further info on this? Seems a little suspect!

Keeping on-topic: scented APCs I use. 
Flash fresh lemon currently as had an offer on in Asda. Big bottle for a quid!
Was tempted by the flash with febreeze but only one they had was lavender.... didnt really fancy that


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I spray weak apc solution, wipe, then dress with either autofinesse spritz for a good smelling natural look, or satin prot for a posh sheen


Both fantastic products and ill never be without them


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

Am I the only one who thought the op was a pilot?


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

keen to try AF spritz once its back in stock but for now ive got C3 still working well. leaves a great matt finish. 

always remove any dirt first though with a weal APC mix


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

AF Spritz plus it smells gorgeous too


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Lol no not a pilot. Not a fan of heights!! Should have used the word dash. Was thinking of buying the sonus at the time! Still using the turtlewax but when tnats gone im going to use an apc before trying something from AB.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

IMO just keep on top of it by cleaning a damp mf over it. That way you dont move away from any UN natural finishes like shiney stuff. I dont use any ****pit stuff i think i would ruin it haha.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Flash APC diluted 1:200, finished off with smartwax smartdressing - nice factory finish and good anti static coating, seems to repel dust for a good three to four weeks.


----------



## Samh92 (Aug 30, 2012)

I purchased AF spritz the other day as a lot of people rave, just have to wait ages for it now :/


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

It'll be worth the wait. It was my first AF product and it's great


----------

